# Village Dog



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted a while back about my best friend who is in Malawi, Africa, and about the dog situation there.

She has started a new blog about her rescued dog, Dora, who got distemper at 6 weeks old. Then shortly after getting over the brunt of the virus ended up falling into a latrine for a couple days while my friend was away from the village and again ended up very sick. My friend is coming home next year and is hoping to bring Dora with her. Dora is terrified of cars, doesn't know how to walk on a leash, is scared of many people, and faces many other challenges if this is to happen. Could a village dog ever adapt to life in the United States?
http://villagedog.blogspot.com/

If anyone has ever heard stories of "village dogs" being brought to the western world please share them with me (or post them on her blog) to give her advice and/or encouragement!

Dora









She outgrew her baby bed.









Dora's mom, Tiger, has some crazy fur.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I actually know a couple of people who did Peace Corps in the South Pacific and brought back adopted stray dogs from the villages where they were living. I think one of them was a small puppy, but the other one was older. They are both perfectly fine! The one that I think was older when adopted is very much a big-city dog and can be seen at the dog park on the regular. She's very well behaved and seems to be quite balanced. I do think it can work, especially since the dog your friend has is already socialized to people.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I think after a few months or so of training ect.. she will do fine!! I know of a lot of dogs being brought up from Mexico and placed in home around here. Hopefully I didn't offend anyone but most of the dogs down there are not treated the best from what I know. And with time they go to be loving pets.


----------

